# Aircraft Nose Art



## B25P51 (Nov 11, 2011)

I spend my life these days using computers to produce Signwriting,
and do very little in the form of real paint now - so I had a go at these to see if I can still do it....

















Each are about 1200mm x 900mm, Enamels on Aluminium composite complete with rivet detail,
with weathering and cannon shell holes if required.
They are going on show in a local gallery sometime in the near future.

....it's easier just to slap a few stickers on a Sprinter van.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cool B25!, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2011)

Are you saying these are hand painted mate?
One old sign painter to another.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent artwork! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2011)

Great stuff, and welcome.


----------

